# Vegetables for bottom feeders



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Just wondering what everybody else throws in their tank for the pleco's and other bottom feeders in their tanks. I usually throw in the basic zucchini and spinach but find that when I put in broccoli and some of the other more healthy veggies they do not get touched. Carrot's are hit and miss depending on the tank, The only one that is always gone after a night is the zucchini. I heard/seen people use potato's and other starches but haven't tried to many different types. What do you guys and gals use to feed your fish? 
Thanks


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Zucchini only for me. It's easy, i just carve out the seeds. Seems to keep the tanks a little cleaner.


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

canned french cut green beans as a special treat. Plecos are crazy about those ! They
also like thawed frozen brussels sprouts. Stinks up the house though.


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Broccoli, zucchini, sweet potato, carrots, green beans, dandelion greens, beet greens, the occasional mushroom and apple slices  plecos eat more veggies than my hubby and kids combined lol. I never salt my veg when I steam it so that if there is any left in the pot after dinner the fish get it instead of putting it in the fridge or tossing it


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Zucchini but I just cut stick n drop I'm too lazy to carve anything lol. And from time to time I thaw frozen peas in a bowl of tank water then "pop" them out the skin and drop them in the tank but my fish eat them too so its best to prepare a small handful and dump in at once so they make it to my bottom feeders. 

Zucchini and peas for mine but I hear some people feed lettuce too but can't remember what kind. I figure between two added veggies plus natural algae growth and plants they eat and drift wood they clean and nls I see them swim up and take its fine with whats there.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Really just zucchini for my pleco. I've tried carrots and although the shrimp and snails love them, the pleco and corries ignore it. Sometimes I'll pick the peas and beans out of a handful of frozen mixed veggies and nuke them for the fish... they seem to go down okay. Also cucumber if I'm out of zucchini but have cucumber on hand, its not as well liked as the zucchini though


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Zucchini and peppers for me


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

When I had fresh water I fed them sweet potato or Zucchini on a fork, Zucchini seemed to be the favorite.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

My most favorured by the fish is Romain lettice.

Second place goes to long English cucumbers.

I use/sell large 3.5 " saftey pins to weigh the vegies down


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Cucumber, thawed frozen peas and romaine lettuce. I found zucchini was messier, but I will try carving the seeds out. 

do you guys cook the sweet potato first?


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

I just toss the sweet potato in raw, for me even lightly cooking it made a mess


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Thawed peas.. I feed them to all my fish actually. Even the carnivores seem to like them. I think because they are high in protein.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

I found that most of my fish carnivores and all ate the pea's some being more picky and spitting out the shell others eating them whole


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

What about fruits?? Can I feed them say.... Fuji persimmons, pears, grapes, bananas?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Longimanus said:


> Cucumber, thawed frozen peas and romaine lettuce. I found zucchini was messier, but I will try carving the seeds out.
> 
> do you guys cook the sweet potato first?


Im no expert but I read you shouldn't cook any veggies before feeding, probably because it softens them up. However it was recommended to blanch them as it is supposed to make them last longer.

I personally just feed them raw veggies, frozen peas de-shelled, zucchini, cucumbers and such...mostly greens. As for fruits haven't tried any but I would think the softer ones like bananas and such wouldn't be a good choice as opposed to apples and such. I would think the softer ones would become messy pretty quick if not eaten fast enough


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Cooking drains some of the nutrients out, thats the main reason.

Also, cucumber and lettuce ain't great. Mainly water.

Zucchini, yams, squashes, and whatever else leftover from dinner


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I tend to. Blanch / freeze. Zucchini. Spinach and kale for the shrimp. They swarm it when I drop it in


----------



## ansio (Oct 3, 2019)

*vegetable for bottom feeders*

Many bottom feeders get their nutrients from algae and other plant material. Others are carnivores and eat other bottom feeders.


----------



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Im no expert but I read you shouldn't cook any veggies before feeding, probably because it softens them up. However it was recommended to blanch them as it is supposed to make them last longer.
> 
> I personally just feed them raw veggies, frozen peas de-shelled, zucchini, cucumbers and such...mostly greens. As for fruits haven't tried any but I would think the softer ones like bananas and such wouldn't be a good choice as opposed to apples and such. I would think the softer ones would become messy pretty quick if not eaten fast enough


The vegetables will naturally soften in the water over time, the blanching just allows the fish to start eating them almost immediately which reduces the mess as the veggie isn't sitting in there long enough.

My otocinclus are voracious eaters of zucchini -> they probably eat a zucchini a week.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

as for fruit mine seem to like watermelon


----------

